
United Grounds all flights again due to a computer issue - jakob223
http://abcnews.go.com/Travel/united-airlines-flights-grounded-nationwide-automation-issues-faa/story?id=32297190
======
jakob223
This article discusses a happening from 2015, but this is happening again.

